# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Vampire Hideout

## Simkin

Hi all, this map is for my d&d campaign that actually is developing ia a huge desert.. A once member of the group of heroes is now a vampire and a seriuos treath for them.  They eventually will find his very ultimate hideout in the hope of destroying all of his coffins.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Simkin

An upgrade... 
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Simkin

I finished to map locations, now I have to decide about colours, extra details and labels
### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Simkin

so that's my final version of the map.

### Latest WIP ###



(Shadows cameout really bad)

----------

